# Separate Tin from Solder Wire(Need Tin(II)chloride)



## AnilSuthar (Nov 19, 2017)

I need to make some Stannous chloride to test gold in solution. I can not find any tin here in India. We don't use canned food, so no cans. The only option I have is the solder wire. I have grade 60 40 tin wire, so it has 60% tin as google tells  . I have searched google and youtube for any process by which I can separate tin from lead, but I got nothing. 
Is there any way to separate tin from lead?
End goal is Stannous chloride, so if there is any other way to make that, please tell.

Thank you.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 19, 2017)

Instead of searching google or youtube for bad advice, search this forum.

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 19, 2017)

I think you'll actually have difficulty finding that information. If you can find "lead free" solder, it is usually 95% tin 5% antimony and it will work to make stannous chloride.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 19, 2017)

Anil, your solder will work as it is. Just dissolve it in HCl. The lead won't affect its use any more than if there was lead dissolved in the solution you're testing.

Dave


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 19, 2017)

Dissolving in HCl will precipitate most of the lead as lead chloride anyhow, just flatten the solder as thin as possible as it will build up a crust of lead chloride when it is dissolved.

Göran


----------



## goldsilverpro (Nov 22, 2017)

Most pewter alloys would probably work.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 22, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Some pewter alloys would probably work.


Yeah, I make my stannous from an old pewter bowl. That bowl would probably last for the rest of my refining career.  

Göran


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 26, 2017)

Pewter will have a few percent copper as it's contaminate, sometimes a little lead. So as long as you are comparing to good standards, you won't have a problem. 

I love tin and have been buying it for years.


----------



## anachronism (Nov 27, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> Pewter will have a few percent copper as it's contaminate, sometimes a little lead. So as long as you are comparing to good standards, you won't have a problem.
> 
> I love tin and have been buying it for years.



Sno could you explain the underlined part for me please?


----------



## snoman701 (Nov 27, 2017)

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > Pewter will have a few percent copper as it's contaminate, sometimes a little lead. So as long as you are comparing to good standards, you won't have a problem.
> ...



I keep a small bottle of chloroauric acid as a standard, to test my stannous prior to use. It gives me a clear positive so that nothing is left to question should my stannous be old. 

I guess I'd consider it especially important if I were using tin with unknown contaminants.


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 27, 2017)

The contamination in pewter when making stannous chloride is virtually negligible. There are so much contamination in the liquids we are testing and it still works.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Nov 28, 2017)

g_axelsson said:


> The contamination in pewter when making stannous chloride is virtually negligible. There are so much contamination in the liquids we are testing and it still works.
> 
> Göran



Absolutely 100% agree Goran. At a push you can even use the HCL you've used to wash the solder from processors or motherboards. The tin content works just fine, I've tried it.


----------



## Joko sulistyo (Dec 8, 2017)

I just using solder wire dissolved in HCL to make my stannous chloride.


----------



## ARMCO (Jan 9, 2018)

All the above are great responses. Makes the suggestion I’m about to make much less important, but ... 
You could try Roto Metals. Check out 
https://www.rotometals.com/tin-popcorn-flakes-99-9-pure/

I don’t know if they will ship to India or for how much, but it’s an option if you want some pure tin. 

However, the suggestions regarding your solder are probably all you need.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 9, 2018)

22 bucks for a lb of tin... Maybe Im looking for and refining the wrong metals...

Between tin flakes and copper powder, I wouldnt need to worry about dry spells of finding PM scrap to buy and refine..


----------



## anachronism (Jan 9, 2018)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> 22 bucks for a lb of tin... Maybe Im looking for and refining the wrong metals...
> 
> Between tin flakes and copper powder, I wouldnt need to worry about dry spells of finding PM scrap to buy and refine..



This is one of the benefits of having boards refined at a refinery. You're paid on the copper at the full market price (less their deductions per tonne, which are not onerous) and this usually pays for all your refinery fees/transport etc.


----------



## ARMCO (Jan 10, 2018)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> 22 bucks for a lb of tin... Maybe Im looking for and refining the wrong metals...
> 
> Between tin flakes and copper powder, I wouldnt need to worry about dry spells of finding PM scrap to buy and refine..



No joke.


----------



## yellowfoil (Jan 25, 2018)

When I cherry pick north/south bridge chips with heat gun, I gather solder left underneath. 
It is ball grid array solder and should contain about 90% of tin and about 10% of silver. When 
dissolved in HCl, you end up with Tin(II)Chloride and grayish sediment, which should be silver. 
Filter it, or just decant it, and you have almost pure Tin(II)chloride. Works for me.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 25, 2018)

Why bother with a heat gun? A 3/4" wood chisel works faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gdnaiudu (Dec 6, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Anil, your solder will work as it is. Just dissolve it in HCl. The lead won't affect its use any more than if there was lead dissolved in the solution you're testing.
> 
> Dave can we use stannious chloride salt sir


----------

